# What's wrong with this?



## Rip (Apr 12, 2014)

What's wrong with this picture? I see this guy at the gym, doing this all the time. I want to say something to prevent him from the inevitable. 
There's all kinds of messed up form at my gym and it makes my head want to explode if I pay attention to it. LOL. 
There's this one guy in his late 50s who swings the weight like a pendulum, ballistically, on every exercise. He tried to tell me thet's the way I should be doing it.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 12, 2014)

Are we rating the shitty deadlift or the shitty camera skills?


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 12, 2014)

I think the camera was swinging.


----------



## Rip (Apr 12, 2014)

a guy in his 50s doing a quazi-dead lift with 315lb.
His back is rounded and the total stress of the weight is on the back and the erector spinae. 

This is just bad.


----------

